# Questions about Amazon 1-click ordering



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Currently I have 1-click ordering switched off in my browser, but that doesn't affect digital orders, such as Kindle books or apps which don't go through the checkout process like physical goods do and are automatically 1-click purchases. Also, digital orders are always paid for automatically by gift card whenever there is an available balance.

So my questions are:

1. If I turn on 1-click ordering and choose my credit card as the default payment method, will my digital purchases still come off my gift card balance?

2. I have Prime so I get all Prime items delivered next day (I'm in the UK) but for non Prime items I would generally choose standard shipping, rather than pay extra for next day delivery. If I choose to have next day delivery as the default 1-click shipping method what happens if it's not a Prime item? Should I choose standard delivery or will this affect my Prime deliveries? 

Amazon help files aren't too specific about any of this.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

as for 1)

It always uses my gift card first for 1 click. No matter what CC I have assigned as default. Only way I can pay something with CC while I have a GC balance is putting it in cart and then unchecking the gift card part. On physical items, no way not to use the GC for digital items. It will always use GC for digital if there is a balance. 

I am not sure with #2. I have prime and its 2 day prime here for me. And if something isn't prime its usually 3rd party so it depends on what the shipping and shipping charges are for that 3rd party company. Not sure if I done a 1 click without cart for 3rd party items.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes to #1 as Atunah says.

#2 - I don't know for sure either.  I always go to the cart and go through the whole confirm order purchase when buying physical goods so I can change payment to my credit card if I don't want it to come off my GC balance.

Sorry I'm not more helpful.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you both for that - you've confirmed what I thought was the case - and why I probably had 1-click switched off in the first place.

I _want_ my digital purchases to come off my GC and always maintain a balance for that to happen, but I don't want the physical items to use up that balance, so I will _always_ have to go through the checkout with them just to change the payment option back to my CC - which in turn means the questions about delivery are irrelevant as I can choose that at the same time.

Thanks again.


----------

